# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Software Discussion >  Gimp Brush Size

## lynx_child

Hello!

I am used to Photoshop, and since I don't have that program any more, I've gotten a little used to Paint.net. However, for my map making I'm attempting to switch to Gimp, but I'm getting a bit frustrated.

I am used to being able to switch brush size very quickly, having a scale or list I can click on or something along those lines.  I could do it in Photoshop and Paint.net.

From what I can tell, I can't do that in Gimp.  The brushes are pre-sized, and some of them won't even let me edit the size.  (If I'm just missing a button somewhere, I'm going to feel pretty stupid).  But that is the main thing holding me up in Gimp.

Is there a way to quickly change brush size?  If it's not already in the program, is there something I can download to do this?

----------


## RobA

Since gimp 2.4 you can scale brushes with either the slider or using the [ and ] keys.



-Rob A>

----------


## lynx_child

Thanks! I wonder if my version is out of date, or if I've hit a button somewhere to make it display differently, because that's not what my brush window looks like.  I'll reinstall when I get home.

----------


## lynx_child

Yep, turns out my version was very out of date and I didn't know it. I'm glad I asked.

----------

